# Frustrated



## michiganhunter2001 (May 1, 2018)

I'm a 17 y/o novice turkey hunter and yesterday was my first outing alone. I did everything i could think of, set up my blind the night before, was in my blind at 4:45, and was hunting a nice field that my uncle owns. I called in a nice tom from around 300 yards away to about 50 yards, but I just couldn't get him to come in the next 10 or 15 yards. Just about want to throw my calls in the woods at the moment, so frustrating!

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction.. Pop two xanax call me in the morning lol


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Happens to the best of us, you just keep Trying


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

Keep at em bro. Maybe try a different call to sound like a different hen. sometimes they respond to clear & crisp sometimes raspy 

Also make sure your completely covered any light colored skin will be contrasting against the spring green . 

Good luck post em up when you shoot em!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow and easy Grasshopper  Good things take time and practice.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have a decoy out maybe adding a strutted May finish him out.Sometimes no decoy works well.Or do what I do and set up outside the blind 50 yards away and don't move.Turkey's get decoy and blind why so to speak.I've seen them go around and avoid blinds on numerous occasions.


----------



## Just Lucky (Jul 7, 2017)

That's what makes turkey hunting so much fun...every outing is different! I'd say you did pretty darn well for the first time out by bringing the tom in 250 yards. Now you have to work on the last 25 yards. If what you're doing isn't working, try something different...including being silent or more excited calling. But don't be afraid of making a mistake. Close encounters of the turkey kind are what I pay my money for....they are the best! Good luck, be patient and enjoy the rush!


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep at it, that’s why it’s called hunting not shooting. 
Try what bird said above, get out of the blind. If you can get close to where he hung up, set up like you did before but you be near where he hung up. As soon as he answers your call keep quiet.
Or try no decoy or set the decoy behind you.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

backstrap bill said:


> Happens to the best of us, you just keep Trying


Yes. Keep @ it. Never say never.....go & get 'em.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I actually think it’s kind of a bummer when I get one first day out.It seems better when you have 3or4 days of seeing turkeys but not getting a shot.You have fun of the hunt and than when you finally get one you appreciate it a lot more


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Buck city bowhunter said:


> Also make sure your completely covered any light colored skin will be contrasting against the spring green .


Lol me in may
Drab shirt, green wranglers and sandals


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol me in may
> Drab shirt, green wranglers and sandals
> 
> View attachment 312627


Lol Pro Status


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Buck city bowhunter said:


> Lol Pro Status


It truly is movement imo. Ray eye kills his Hawaii birds in one of them hawaii shirts florescent blue. Think about if a turkey ran from anything that looked out of place, they would never quit running.

Ok so ol timers used to say they could see you blink, I thought b.s. So opening day with girlfriend, whom is as fine a turkey Hunter you'll see, has a hen come up 5 feet, gobblers at 40 yards. She said got in a stare off, her eyes are watering, she can't take it anymore after 5 minutes blinks, putt putt putt, instantly.

This is hilarious as she was telling the story she goes this is how that &#-&## was looking at me out of the corner her eye.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd call that a successful hunt! Like others have said, keep at it. Just enjoy your time in the woods and the experiences you had with the animal you're pursuing. You'll learn something every time you go out, take those learning's and try new things.

What'd I'd give to be 17 again and just starting my adult hunting career. You've got plenty of time and sounds like you're on the right path. Have fun!!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

May not have done anything wrong. My strategy is I'll call at a bird until they see and are clearly coming to the decoy. Then shut up. If they hang up I hit the call again to keep em interested.

Just enjoy hunting. No need to be frustrated, your time will come. 

Sent from my LGL62VL using Tapatalk


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

once the bird responds a time or 2 its best to be quite.dont move and keep a sharp eye peeled.have watched many vids were the bird was coming in,the hunter hits the call.the tom starts strutting.finally breaks strut and starts coming in,hunter calls and bird goes back in strut.this could go on all day.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you keep calling the whole time he was coming in? Remember, the hen is supposed to come to the tom, so he might/will get to a point where he’s gonna stop and wait for that hen to come to him. You’ll see them hang up a million times for that very reason. Keep at it man. Good luck


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

When in doubt, shut up. This advice will kill a lot of birds in a career of hunting. Let them come across the dekes on their own and you will be more successful than novice calling. This advice is great for killing one, as you seem to be most interested in, being frustrated w your first hunt and all. After you get a couple out of the way you will probably change your view and enjoy calling more than killing and you will learn that the advice above is very true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

